

What are you doing to prepare for the recession? - 100k

I'm working on a talk about surviving (and, hopefully, prospering) in hard times. I've got a good outline, but I'd like to hear what you're doing to prepare for/survive the recession. Any good links or books would be awesome too. Thanks!
======
100k
As for myself, I am increasing my savings, working on more side projects,
writing and presenting to get my name out there. I am also going to be re-
designing my web presence and updating/optimizing my resume.

At this point, this is all preemptive action, but I want to be ready.

~~~
khafra
I've got similar strategies. I work for the only organization in the US with
an NDA that you can get life in prison for violating, so I'm trying to find
side projects that demonstrate some skill and thinking about launching some
sort of professional web presence.

~~~
100k
Some branch of the government? That seems like it would be pretty stable.

But good idea to have something to show when you go for your next job!

------
hapless
Nothing.

My lifestyle and finances were in order during economic growth. They remain in
good standing now.

Life goes on.

